# Towel rod and toilet paper holder



## dnbreaks (Jan 30, 2010)

I recently purchased a new town home and the builder used what looks like the white ceramic towel rod and toilet paper holder similar to what you might see in a hotel. The towel rod is attached to the drywall and the toilet paper holder is attached to a maple wood cabinet. The problem is I would like to replace these, but there aren't any set screws to loosen and remove the fixtures. It appears that the builder used some type of glue or putty to just stick them on. I've attached some photos that I hope will help. Please help me get rid of these ugly things!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
They look to be 'peel and stick' fixtures. About the only way to get them off is to gently pry them off and pray you don't damage what they're stuck to. I'd use a chisel and slowly add steady, constant pressure. If it starts to separate easily, continue. If not, check back.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

On some of these there is a metal/alum plate that is screwed into the wall
The item then slides down onto the plate
It can be very tight
Usually a tap upwards (hand not hammer) will take them off

But they could be stick on or glued
You would be able to see the glue (or maybe the plate) looking at the side
Usually glue will not stick to drywall (long term) & is not used
IE any weight & the whole thing pulls off the wall due to the sheetrock paper

DM yer avatar has been throwing me off for a while
I THOUGHT it was changing colors !! :laughing:
Actually I thought I was seeing things


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

forgot about the sliding bracket ones. those just look exactly like the ones at our old place. they were glued to a thin foam piece that was a real bytch to get the residue off the wall after.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> DM yer avatar has been throwing me off for a while
> I THOUGHT it was changing colors !! :laughing:
> Actually I thought I was seeing things


it's doing what now? what are you smoking?

DM


----------

